# Convert Slow Cooker Time to Regular Oven



## Caatt (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi there,

I have a recipe that I found for cabbage rolls that I like but it is to be made in a slow cooker on low for 8 to 9 hours, does anyone know what the temperature and time conversion might be for a regular oven?  I have a slow cooker but it's old and tends to take alot longer than indicated in a recipe and have more time to cook in the evenings than I do in the daytime.  Thanks very much for your help.

Cathy


----------



## auntdot (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Caatt, welcome to DC.

Without the recipe, there is no way to answer your question.

What I would do is Google 'cabbage roll recipes', and you will find many.

Most of which do not require cooking in the slow cooker.

Would just figure out which one is closest to your cabbage rolls and go with it.

Sorry, but there is no easy conversion from slow cooker to stove top, oven cooking.

Hope this helps.

God bless.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 5, 2006)

I think many slow cooker recipes are just made for the convenience of the long cooking time--unless it is a stew or braise, the long cooking time is not necessary. Cabbage rolls take about an hour in a 350* oven.


----------



## Caatt (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks to both of you, I did try googling for a non-slowcooker recipe but didn't find any that I liked as much as this.  I think that an hour should do it, I found a page that converted regular recipe times to slow cooker times and just reversed it and that came up with 1 to 1 and a half hours.  I just have one concern though that page said that often you need less liquid in a slow cooker than in a regular oven recipe so I'm wondering if this recipe will need more - here it is:

INGREDIENTS:

    * 12 leaves cabbage
    * 1 cup cooked white rice
    * 1 egg, beaten
    * 1/4 cup milk
    * 1/4 cup minced onion
    * 1 pound extra-lean ground beef
    * 1 1/4 teaspoons salt
    * 1 1/4 teaspoons ground black pepper
    * 1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
    * 1 tablespoon brown sugar
    * 1 tablespoon lemon juice
    * 1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

DIRECTIONS:

   1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Boil cabbage leaves 2 minutes; drain.
   2. In large bowl, combine 1 cup cooked rice, egg, milk, onion, ground beef, salt, and pepper. Place about 1/4 cup of meat mixture in center of each cabbage leaf, and roll up, tucking in ends. Place rolls in slow cooker.
   3. In a small bowl, mix together tomato sauce, brown sugar, lemon juice, and Worcestershire sauce. Pour over cabbage rolls.
   4. Cover, and cook on Low 8 to 9 hours.

Just to give credit where credit is due this recipe is courtesy of BJ on the allrecipes.com site.   If there are any alterations anyone thinks should be made please let me know, thanks again.

Cathy


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 5, 2006)

This looks like a very standard cabbage roll recipe.The liquid should be fine.


----------



## Gretchen (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is an absolutely delicious recipe that gives all the goodness of cabbage rolls without the effort of actually stuffing them.

CABBAGE ROLL CASSEROLE
1-1 1/2 lb. ground beef or lamb
2 medium onions, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 14 oz can tomato sauce
1 can water
1/2 C uncooked rice
4 C cabbage, shredded
sour cream
Brown meeat, onions, and garlic. Drain.  Add tomato sauce, water and salt and pepper and bring to a boil.  Stir in rice and cover and simmer for 20 minutes.  Place 2/3 of the cabbage in a greased baking dish and cover with half the rice mixture.  Repeat layers.  Cover and bake in 350  oven for 1 hour.  Serve with sour cream.  Serves 4-6.


----------

